# Van or Pick-up



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Trying to decide between another pick up truck or a Van. Van would be nice just for being able to keep equipment and tools in that.

What do you guys like about your vans?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you have an enclosed trailer? I like the combo of a truck & an enclosed trailer--- personally, I'm not a van guy. Plus, trailers make great static billboards when all lettered up :thumbsup:.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yep. Already got the truck and enclosed trailer. I was thinking van because compressors and other items can get locked up in there. Also, it can get taken home with whoever ends up driving.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

You know what is pretty sweet that my gas piping guy has? It's one of those mercedes vans. It's tall & slender so it's easy to get around in, it's zinc coated underneath & really well-built. He said he gets 23 mpg with it (diesel).


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> ...............What do you guys like about your vans?



I can lock the doors.

If all my stuff was in the back of a pickup, then it's exposed to the weather & thieves.

I've worked out of PU in the past, and it totally and royally sucked. Basic shells my secure the stuff, but then I'd be crawling around on my knees digging for stuff. Shells with operating doors helps, but there's still so much space in the bed that's almost inaccessible.


----------



## J.R. Mack (Mar 3, 2011)

The ability to lock everything up and take it with you is great, but I also like having the gas compressor in the van getting a little warmth in the morning on the way to work. I use a Rolair compressor witch is a pain to get started in the morning if it has been sitting in a trailer all night with no heat. But it starts first pull when it gets a quick warm up on the way to work. Its crazy but it really helps


----------



## Old Truck (Apr 19, 2010)

I am thinking about this too.Are vans much more of a pig on fuel than trucks?Right now I run an extracab short box with an ARE work cap that has side boxes, but would either go to a regular cab long box or possibly a van.This work truck would also have to double as a personal ride on weekends/evenings.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I do remodeling----lot of tools and parts----Van--the bigger the better.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

a truck alone is dumb in my opinion, and having a trailer is a hassle....wastes more fuel, is harder to park, and you cant just take it everywhere.
a van is my first choice. my second choice is a box van/truck, but you need to have a place to park it at night, especially if you live in a nicer neighborhood.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

DWB rolls out from a van, I'm a van guy:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Really depends on what you do. If your one of those guys that do a little of everything and must carry a wide variety of tools with you Id say go van. If you concentrate on one aspect of the trade then a pickup with a cap would work. I have both. When doing a remodel I like to either have an enclosed trailer on site full of every tool I have, or a van with the same. You never know what you might need during the day. When I have to go do a trim job, I usally just take my truck. A man can make either work, its really preferance on what you like to drive!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Pick-ups are for the guys that have only one vehicle for work and after work. You can get those for your family with 4 doors or 3rd row seats for the kiddies! You then must have a toolbox in the back or a fiberglass cover with a lock on it or trailer set-up.

A commercial van is the best choice if you have a spare driver car for other tasks. That being said, I prefer vans for carrying lots of tools to the jobsites. Of course, you gotta have a bulkhead inside for the smash and grabbers and puck locks on the doors just to be on the safe side.

I've had both and I swear by my van! I'd _never_ buy another pick-up.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Reason I ask is because in my situation, I van hardly be on the jobsite anymore. I need a truck and trailer so I can drop it off for the guys to work.

I'm thinking van for one of the guys so I can load that tools on jobs where trailers aren't needed.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Reason I ask is because in my situation, I van hardly be on the jobsite anymore. I need a truck and trailer so I can drop it off for the guys to work.
> 
> I'm thinking van for one of the guys so I can load that tools on jobs where trailers aren't needed.


Yeah in your situation I can see that a pick-up and trailer would work better. But parking can also be a hazard if space is limited. If you can afford both a van and pick-up, go for it. They each have their pluses and minuses. 

Having good, reliable guys working without supervision is great. Even with great guys though I am still on site as much as possible because the guys slow up a bit when the boss is gone. Plus the H?O might not like that. Good luck.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

I've had pick-ups with campers before....never again. Strictly a van guy now. I only do tile and living in New England it's a big help. The down side for my van is that it only gets about 10 mpg.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Since you already have a truck & trailer, it sounds like a van for one of your guys is the way to go. If you're paying for his gas too, i'd seriously consider one of those Mercedes Diesels The money you save in gas might be enough to cover a chunk of the monthly payment on it (I know they get twice the mileage of my truck).


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

My 2010 Chevy 1 ton with a 6.0 liter gas engine gets around 21-22 highway mpg on my trips to the "farm" and 15-16 in strictly city driving. I recently did a 2 for 1 trade of a 2006 Chevy 3/4 ton and 2008 Chevy Silverado 2500 HD for the 2010 1 ton as I was only using the pickup to pull a gooseneck trailer. I am now shopping for a 6'-6" - 7'-0" x 12' 12,000 GVWR bumper pull dump. I need to sell my 7x12 10400 GVWR gooseneck trailer. I also have a 1-ton cutaway (15' box-about 10'-1" tall). As another posted remarked, I do keep it in the garage at my house.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Darwin said:


> Yeah in your situation I can see that a pick-up and trailer would work better. But parking can also be a hazard if space is limited. If you can afford both a van and pick-up, go for it. They each have their pluses and minuses.
> 
> Having good, reliable guys working without supervision is great. Even with great guys though I am still on site as much as possible because the guys slow up a bit when the boss is gone. Plus the H?O might not like that. Good luck.



I do not tend to work where parking is tight. I had two trucks, one of them took a poopy. I was thinking of an enclosed van for the foreman. Load it up with spare parts, small compressor - things of that sort especially for repair jobs.

The guys I have understand that the only way they have work tomorrow, is to do good today. I tell every Homeowner that I attempt to be on the jobsite as much as physically possible but since I handle all the sales and office work that it is hard. So far, every single one of them has understood. I try to make them realize that if I am at each and every job, I wouldn't have been able to meet with them when I did. They get it.

Guys also don't slow up when you have the proper person their motivating them. My foreman doesn't tolerate any of that and can go through 10 guys a day to find the right one.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Off topic but I forgot I wanted to add...

Look at the large remodeling outfits around you. Looks at how their business is structured. How many are there where the owner is on the job site during the whole job?


----------

